# Over weight



## Derek Doel (Jun 25, 2014)

I think my 19 month old male is over weight. He eats everything that is in his dish, goes to the bathroom regularly as well. Is there a weight range that they should be around? 

He is out of the cage from anywhere between 2 & 4 hours a day. He is able to come and go as he pleases when I get home to open the cage for him to wonder around


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 25, 2014)

How big is he? Could you post a few pictures of him? What do you feed him?


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 26, 2014)

There's no set weight, we'd need photos


----------



## Derek Doel (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is two pics, one of him laying on the floor, other walking away 






He eats egg(cooked, and raw), pinky mice, raw turkey with liver mixed in, grapes, kiwi (small amounts), strawberries(not every meal and small quantities), mustard greens, fresh salmon (not every meal). 

He is now getting real uv light as the sun is finally showing itself. From head to tail he is 49" long


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 26, 2014)

He should be eating salmon more, and way less egg. Egg is very addicting for them and it's pretty fatty. He might be borderline obese, but I don't think he's too bad right now.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 26, 2014)

He looks pretty big, I'd cut the eggs back but the most important thing is temps. What's surface basking temp and ambient temps?


----------



## Derek Doel (Jun 26, 2014)

Temps are 95 on the cool side and 107 in the basking area. He went poop tonight and now looks noticeably thinner. Will be stopping feeding eggs


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 26, 2014)

Derek, those temps are FAR to low. Aim for a SURFACE basking temp of 120-135 or higher. Make sure and use temp gun not a probe.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 26, 2014)

If temps are corrected the weight will correct itself


----------



## Derek Doel (Jun 26, 2014)

I will get it up. I have extra heat lights that will get it up. Thanks


----------

